
Ask HN: You're dying. What are the last words of wisdom you say to your son? - aguzzi94
Lately I&#x27;ve been thinking about death (in a good way, if that makes sense) and the question of : what exist because of me? What will be left of me when I&#x27;m gone? Our fathers have let us down, failing in the crucial task of gifting us with the knowledge and wisdom that has been passed down from generation to generation for ages. That&#x27;s why we feel the disconnection and confusion we feel inside. We shouldn&#x27;t pass down the same sin to our sons. What is the most important, most crucial nugget of wisdom to pass to the next generations for you?
======
matterandrew

      child—to lose
      dad—to find, on this morning walk
      afraid both are
    

I'd start with listening, so any wisdom you pass to whoever comes from the
place of compassion and understanding and has the right context. You'll learn
a lot along the way, too

------
cryptofits
I will give him the key for my ledger

~~~
aguzzi94
On point. I always despised my father because he never did that with me when I
was young

------
gaspoweredcat
i dont and never will have a kid but if i did id probably say: never have
regrets, the choices you made were the best ones at the time with the
information you had

~~~
aguzzi94
This was a hard one for me to understand and integrate. Totally agree on the
crucial importance of it

------
gregmorton
Trust no one.

No kidding. Trust must be earned, not advertised.

~~~
Fjolsvith
If you don't extend trust how do you know if someone will betray it?

I always like to grant trust because knowing someone is untrustworthy is
always worth more than the loss of betrayal.

